# Bumping



## Captain NeMo (Mar 30, 2005)

Forgive an idiot, but I was wondering what the rules regarding "bumping" a thread were. I've checked over this forum briefly and couldn't see anything about it, and also searched the FAQ and rules. How long do I have to wait, if it is allowed at all?

Cheers, 

Jodjod


----------



## Morrus (Mar 30, 2005)

A day or so seems reasonable to me.


----------



## Captain NeMo (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks, that's all I really needed to know. Oh yeah, good job on the site and all...many thanks!


----------



## Mark (Mar 30, 2005)

Spoiler



*cough*


_bump_


Spoiler



*cough*


----------



## diaglo (Mar 30, 2005)

Spoiler



_*cough*_


_grind



Spoiler



*cough*


_


----------



## DaveMage (Mar 30, 2005)

*cue bad porn music*


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Mar 30, 2005)

Bow-chika-bow-wow


----------

